# RAM Instrument Rambit/Vtech Talon



## Phil Elmore (Jan 23, 2005)

*Review of These Chinese Import Kerambits*


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for the review Phil.

Product reviews are definatily appreciated!

Paul


----------

